# Monster Avocado



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 12, 2021)

Friend order a case of these Monster Avocado's about a year ago.  They just showed up and he gave me one.  These things are huge.  Now what to do with it?  It is very ripe so no time to waste.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 12, 2021)

Guacamole and chips come to mind.  Or BLTA sammies even.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 12, 2021)

Couple of eggs and you could have a triple decker BLEAT sanny, I've made them before, messy and filling! RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 12, 2021)

This give better idea of how big it is.







There that knife that was part of the $12 set.  I really like it and stays sharp.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 12, 2021)

Breakfast!!  Sliced in half, salted, and a cup of good Columbian coffee.
Gary


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 12, 2021)

guacamole


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 12, 2021)

that sure is a droopy avocado.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 12, 2021)

Salads, Sammies, Guacamole, straight with a little salt and Tabasco.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 12, 2021)

flatbroke said:


> guacamole


Guess do Mexican night.  Got some refried black soybean going.  That is going to be a big bowl of  Guacamole!


----------



## zwiller (Jul 12, 2021)

WOW  Never heard of them.  HUGE.  Guac for sure if it were mine and there would be NONE left.  Another idea is to substitute it for mayo and make some ranch dressing with some.


----------



## thirdeye (Jul 12, 2021)

Those are the biggest butter pears I've ever seen.  You can smoke and then chill to make an avocado sauce  for tacos or a guacamole.  For grilling, I start them meat up until they warm up, then spray with oil and flip.











You can fill with about anything, this is a dill yogurt.  I cook the avocados last while the meat is resting, a good companion is some roasted tomatoes.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jul 12, 2021)

Virtually all of the avocados bred here are Hass, but they are apparently huge like that down in Honduras. Might be especially good, too.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 12, 2021)

Dude I have never seen anything like that...and wish I could get them here.  Anything avocado is great!


----------



## rc4u (Jul 12, 2021)

we make guac and left over we squirt lemon juice on the take plastic wrap and lay on it an press to get all air out will keep couple days and no browning..


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Jul 12, 2021)

Lots of great ideas, but you have to go with guac for sure!


----------

